# Angelerlaubnis Mallorca - Infos dazu



## umguwah (6. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Boardies,

da mich die Frage nach einer Erlaubnispflicht auf Mallorca auch interessiert hat, bin ich der Sache mal nachgegangen. Hier das Ergebnis:
In Spanien gibt es 3 Arten des Fischens, 1. Binnengewässer, 2. See, 3. Unterwasser und für alle braucht man eine Angelgenehmigung. Diese Genehmigung kostet (Genehmigung "von Land aus") 15 Euro, ist bei längerer Laufzeit teurer und ist bei jeder Touristeninformation erhältlich. Ihr braucht nur den Personalausweis. Wer keine hat und kontrolliert wird, muss mit einer Strafe rechnen. Frau Linés von TURESPAÑA sagt das es da verschiedene Strafen gibt. Manchmal wird das Geschirr eingezogen oder min. 20 Euro kassiert, manchmal ermahnen die Ordnungshüter aber nur (wohl je nach Befinden).


Links zu diesem Thema:
http://www.spain.info/Tourspain/?language=de
http://www.infomallorca.net/turismo/index.de.html
http://www.infomallorca.net/turismo/informacion/guia.de.html?cIte=2873

Es wurde nach Portochristo gefragt, hier die Adresse:

TOURISMUSINFORMATIONSBÜRO Portocristo 
Ort:Moll, s/n (Manacor 07680) direkt am Hafen
Tel:971815103Fax:971440876

Die Öffnungszeiten sind von 09.00 bis 17.00 Uhr.


Ich hoffe, diese Info´s können offene Fragen beantworten.


----------



## Timmy (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis Mallorca - Infos dazu*

Unter Wasser?????????????? |kopfkrat


----------



## umguwah (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis Mallorca - Infos dazu*



			
				Timmy schrieb:
			
		

> Unter Wasser????


 
Sagte sie so, vielleicht Harpunen- und Netzfischer ? Ich war auch etwas verwundert.


----------



## Timmy (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis Mallorca - Infos dazu*

Aso, dankeeeeeeeeeee|wavey:


----------

